# Twin ell fitting



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A recent thread was started about a faucet dribbling out of the showerhead while just running the tub filler. A real bummer.

I've made a twin ell out of copper fittings but its cheaper to just buy the twin ell.

Anyone else ever made a twin ell fitting?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here take a look I put one together real quick. Its not soldered.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What does that accomplish? I ain't picking up what you're laying down.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont get it either. Do you cap something off instead of replacing the cartridge or stems?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> What does that accomplish? I ain't picking up what you're laying down.


Its a twin ell. Its used to direct the flow of water to the tub spout and keep the showerhead from dribbling while filling the bathtub. It also directs the water to the gate of the diverting tub spout holding the lift gate up when the shower function is selected.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Used on two handle valves.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

So you install two tub spouts?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> So you install two tub spouts?


The back outlet goes to the shower head,the center outlet is incoming mixed water from the valve and the 3/4 female is the spout outlet.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jjbex said:


> What does that accomplish? I ain't picking up what you're laying down.


Here is a breakdown of a kohler twin ell, found it on Terry Loves site,
doing a google search for twin ell plumbing.
Without the internal orfices I don't think TM's home made will do it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Here is a breakdown of a kohler twin ell, found it on Terry Loves site,
> doing a google search for twin ell plumbing.
> Without the internal or orfices I don't think TM's home made will do it.


AH the orfices...very very important. Congrats plumber Bill. Your the only person who has mentioned it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have managed to compensate for the lack of a machine shop and do it with copper fittings.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone ever removed a shower head from the arm and see the spout flows more water? Air from the shower riser allows the valve to flow more through the spout. Exciting huh?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

moen uses them for there 3/4 t+s valves


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a look at the inlet of the twin ell. I did not ream the cooper tube out but will before I solder it together. Its reduced to 1/4" water way.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Over my head; but I get the concept. I gotta hand it to you two guys Plumber Bill & the Master. Hopefully if I ever run into this type of problem, I will remember this thread!! LOL If anyone of you has a picture of this installed, please feel free to post it so dummies like me can see it installed. thanks.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Correct me here , shouldnt the restriction be on the shower riser which I thought was the back or furthest from the spout?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Correct me here , shouldnt the restriction be on the shower riser which I thought was the back or furthest from the spout?


Actually the water way to shower riser is larger than the water way from the valve. look at the pic that Plumber Bill posted. You are correct about the back oulet is for the shower riser.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a pic that shows the 3/4 outlet that goes to the spout. Notice the smaller pipe in the middle.....thats the other end of the inlet so as to direct the flow of water to the gate of the spout and hold it closed or fill the tub.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Here is a pic that shows the 3/4 outlet that goes to the spout. Notice the smaller pipe in the middle.....thats the other end of the inlet so as to direct the flow of water to the gate of the spout and hold it closed or fill the tub.


Similar flow rate as a manufactured twin ell?


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

can i get some a what he is smoking!!!! lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumber Bill. I have not seena twin ell since my fathers plumbing shop back in the late 70's.

I remember the brass cones in the tub/ shower valves that kept falling out and plumbers would install it without the cone allowing water to come out of the spout and head.

You brought back memories.Thanks


----------

